# Is there a good quality skinny fountain pen?



## TattooedTurner (Nov 13, 2019)

My oldest daughter would like me to make her a fountain pen. She said no gold, nothing blingy, and told me what colors she would like me to cast the blank with, the rest is up to me. Since both my daughters are under 5 feet tall with hands to match, are there any good quality kits smaller than the Jr sized 10.5/12.5mm tubes *that you have actually made/used* and can recommend? Dayacom would be a plus. If not I’ll probably go with a Jr Statesman black ti.  Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## greenacres2 (Nov 13, 2019)

Leveche comes to mind--very nice hardware from Beaufort.  I really like the rollerball version.  I may have a Rose Gold or chrome FTN i could part with--lemme check.  
earl


----------



## EricRN (Nov 13, 2019)

greenacres2 said:


> Leveche comes to mind--very nice hardware from Beaufort.  I really like the rollerball version.  I may have a Rose Gold or chrome FTN i could part with--lemme check.
> earl


Or the mistral. Made by the same company and I think based off the same tubes. I prefer the mistral style to the leveche style. But that’s just me.


----------



## greenacres2 (Nov 13, 2019)

@EricRN--not to hijack, but does the Mistral finish a bit thicker than the Leveche?  Was just looking at the Mistral on Turners Warehouse--and would love to give the Mistral a shot with replacing the accent ring and/or the cabachon.  Even though the tubes are interchangeable--i was thinking the components were a different diameter.

@Jay--I'm a Dayacom fan, but just based on the Leveche's i've done--the Beaufort stuff is nice.  I checked and do have a chrome fountain hardware, and no nib tuning skill--you're welcome to it but you can't have my bushings!!
earl


----------



## budnder (Nov 13, 2019)

Baron or Sedona is a bit smaller than Jr and you can leave off some of the trim rings to cut down on bling.


----------



## ScottZaiss (Nov 13, 2019)

I really enjoy the Baron from Berea. Much slimmer than I usually prefer, but I have kept two for myself


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## EricRN (Nov 13, 2019)

greenacres2 said:


> @EricRN--not to hijack, but does the Mistral finish a bit thicker than the Leveche?  Was just looking at the Mistral on Turners Warehouse--and would love to give the Mistral a shot with replacing the accent ring and/or the cabachon.  Even though the tubes are interchangeable--i was thinking the components were a different diameter.
> 
> @Jay--I'm a Dayacom fan, but just based on the Leveche's i've done--the Beaufort stuff is nice.  I checked and do have a chrome fountain hardware, and no nib tuning skill--you're welcome to it but you can't have my bushings!!
> earl


I’ve not ever turned a leveche as I prefer the profile of the mistral fittings.  So I don’t know how the final diameter of the two compare. I do know the mistral is substantially thinner than a jr series of that helps.


----------



## DrD (Nov 14, 2019)

The Mistral and Levech use same tubes but different bushings.  I've turned 2 Mistrals and they are quite nice; in fact I would have to say they are my favorite writing instrument.  They are way thinner than the Dayacom 12.5/10.5 series, and feel better in the hand than Baron/Sedona.  When I can get to my computer I'll be able to tell you which is thicker Mistral or Levech.


----------



## Bob F (Nov 14, 2019)

another one here for mistral - although i like the leveche as well , i think the mistral is a little better design


----------



## DrD (Nov 14, 2019)

I checked by bushing chart for the Beaufort Ink pens, and this is what I have:




From this, it would appear the Mistral is ever so slightly thinner than the Leveche.  Of course it is also about twice the price.  Given all that, to my eye it is about the most elegant writing instrument available to us turners.  Check them out at Turners Warehouse - and no I'm not associated with TW, nor do I get paid for any endorsements,  Chad is a nice guy with whom to do business.

DrD


----------



## monophoto (Nov 14, 2019)

If you don't mind snap caps, both PSI and Craft Supplies sell kits that use 10mm tubes.  I have made a couple (one is in my pocket as I type), so I can attest that they write well.  

In addition to the dreaded snap cap (which I really dislike), another disadvantage of these is that when you remove the cap, you can see edge of the cap turning.  If you are using resin, that shouldn't be a problem, but with wood that means you see end-grain.


----------



## DrD (Nov 14, 2019)

There are still yet other very good options that are thinner than Mistral, Leveche, Baron, Sedona: the Streamline Flat-top American Screw Cap (very similar looking to Mistral, but much less expensive) and Series 2000 Flat-top Screw Cap.  These are from BHW and make really good looking pens.


----------



## TattooedTurner (Nov 14, 2019)

Thanks for all the replies, I’m going with a Mistral in full Rhodium. That’s one nice looking pen and is exactly what I was looking for.



DrD said:


> I checked by bushing chart for the Beaufort Ink pens, and this is what I have:
> View attachment 228029
> From this, it would appear the Mistral is ever so slightly thinner than the Leveche.  Of course it is also about twice the price.  Given all that, to my eye it is about the most elegant writing instrument available to us turners.  Check them out at Turners Warehouse - and no I'm not associated with TW, nor do I get paid for any endorsements,  Chad is a nice guy with whom to do business.
> 
> DrD



Thanks for the info. Chad is in the Phoenix area so I’ll be supporting local business which is always nice.


----------



## erichardson (Apr 30, 2020)

I’ve not turned these but they’re on my list. The Conservative fountain pen at Turnerswarehouse may fit the bill. https://turnerswarehouse.com/produc...-fountain-pen-kit?_pos=3&_sid=2b064c43b&_ss=r


----------

